# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Bee Health Day in Inverness on 9 June 2012

## gavin

_An Invitation to Beekeepers in the Inverness area_ 
*The Scottish Government (SG),*  *Science and Advice for Scottish Agriculture (SASA)*  *and** Scottish Agricultural College (SAC)* are holding a *BEE HEALTH DAY* *on Saturday 9th June 2012*  *from 9.30am  5.15pm*  *at Scottish School of Forestry**, Viewhill, Inverness,  IV2 5EA**
*_(teas, coffees and lunch will be provided -_ *PLEASE NOTIFY US OF ANY SPECIAL DIETARY REQUIREMENTS*_)_ A full day of lectures and practical sessions covering: AFB, EFB and other Bee Diseases, Apiary Hygiene, a Shook Swarm demonstration and Integrated Pest Control *To book your place or for more information contact:*   Alison Knox, P Spur, Saughton House, Broomhouse Drive, Edinburgh,  EH11 3XD 
_Tel:_ 0300 244 9836
_Email:_ Alison.knox@scotland.gsi.gov.uk
*Please note that there will be a cost of £25.00*  (cheques should be made payable to SAC) _- With thanks to -_ _Inverness-shire Beekeepers Association and Scottish School of Forestry_

----------


## gavin

Just giving this thread a nudge to the top of the list.  Moray, Inverness, Easter Ross, Wester Ross, Great Glen, Strathspey beekeepers: give it a try, you know it makes sense.  Also a great opportunity to natter to other beekeepers which is always a good thing.

----------


## Bridget

Wish I could but have to go to Auld Reekie for family stuff

----------

